# 75 gal Cherry Shrimp Tank - Yay or Nay?



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

So I'm setting up a 75 gal aquarium for cherry shrimp ONLY.

My friends and family thinks I'm crazy. I think it will be interesting and unique. Crazy or no???


----------



## bouzer (Mar 30, 2018)

Yay! Make sure to post your progress!


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

Best idea i've heard all day. Make it happen !!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Giant tanks work great. We have a 75 Orange pumpkin and 55 Cherry tank, each had over 1000 shrimp at one point


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Ahh been caught up with work. Will upload some pics soon


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Some pics!


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh wow, has it been 2 years already?

Here are some updates if anyone is still lurking around:

The hygrophila corymbosa took over the entire tank. The jungle val got squeezed out completely:










Pre-trim pic of the plants:










The shrimps are doing well! Here are some feeding pics:


----------

